# ViP 211 Connections



## acgmd (Sep 4, 2006)

I just received my 211--installed by Dish rep.. I bought an OTA antenna later. I know to connect the OTA antenna to the antenna/CATV input on the 211, but the installer mentioned something about a diplexer, and loops. I do subscribe to their HD package. Could somebody inform me re: these basic hookups.


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

acgmd said:


> I just received my 211--installed by Dish rep.. I bought an OTA antenna later. I know to connect the OTA antenna to the antenna/CATV input on the 211, but the installer mentioned something about a diplexer, and loops. I do subscribe to their HD package. Could somebody inform me re: these basic hookups.


A diplexer is used if you want to combine the OTA antenna and the dish antenna into 1 cable.

You need 2 diplexers -- one at the antenna and one at the receiver.

An OTA antenna will pick up the local HDs (if there are any).

The HD package gives you all the HD channels in the 9400 area.

If you also subscribed to locals, you'll get the HD locals (if Dish has them). Otherwise the OTA antenna will bring in your locals.


----------

